# Ear problems



## Taylamaree (May 15, 2016)

Hi all, my gsd Bella is almost 10 months old and like many have had problems with one ear standing up properly. Up until about 6 months they were up and down all the time, then for the past few months they were both fully erect, the left just slightly not perfectly straight. A couple weeks ago the left just completely drooped, I have no idea what to do about this as breeders and vets as a general rule say that once you've seen them up they'll stay up but by 10 months you'd expect them to stay completely up wouldn't you? They are quite large ears though to be honest, oh well any suggestions would be great I have attached photos of erect ears vs one I took yesterday. Thnx


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Lovely Bella does have nice big ears! Since both ears were up for a couple of months and Bella is nearly 10 months old, I would first check with the vet as to the possible cause. The vet may recommend taping and that could be done at the clinic.


----------



## HappyGoLucky (Apr 7, 2016)

Mary Beth said:


> Lovely Bella does have nice big ears! Since both ears were up for a couple of months and Bella is nearly 10 months old, I would first check with the vet as to the possible cause. The vet may recommend taping and that could be done at the clinic.


Eh, I asked my vet (24 hour emergency clinic as well as our regular vets with about 8-10 veterinarians working there) and they said they don't do taping. I have a feeling that veterinarians generally don't do taping unless they have/has personal experience and just care enough to help us.

Anyways, my boy is 10.5 months and I just found someone who is very good at taping and she offered to help us. Hoping to get it done sometime this week

Bella is very pretty! :x


----------



## Taylamaree (May 15, 2016)

Just my luck as soon as I've posted this, I've woken up and got her from her crate and they're both up again straight as ever, think it may just be an on/off thing. Ohwell haha ?


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

That's great! Hopefully it will stay up for good now!


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Make sure the crate isn't cramping her ears, standing or lying down, when she is in it.


----------



## Taylamaree (May 15, 2016)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> Make sure the crate isn't cramping her ears, standing or lying down, when she is in it.


She has a massive crate they don't touch the top when she's sitting or standing ? But thanks!


----------



## Taylamaree (May 15, 2016)

Mary Beth said:


> That's great! Hopefully it will stay up for good now!


.
As soon as I posted that it was back down, comes up and down all the time so maybe I'll have to look into taping even just for a very short time to help it build more strength. Just glad they've both been up so taping might work this late, thanks for your help!


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 14, 2016)

Is the pup still teething, by any chance?


----------



## Taylamaree (May 15, 2016)

Spectrum said:


> Is the pup still teething, by any chance?


I wouldn't have a clue to be honest, she doesn't seem to chew on a lot other than her bones but she has to have her bones wth her diet anyway as she is raw fed.


----------

